# Unexplained Fertility - are you as frustrated and bored and sad as me?!



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi, just joined this site today.
Feeling v blue this last week (3 years! with unexplained infertility), despite IUI appoitment nearly with us - still to get date, they say July. 
Love to chat online / in a group / over the phone to someone in the same place as me.
Any support groups in Brighton?
Just be good to know that I'm not alone, feeling bonkers.
Nicola x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Nicola

Welcome to FF.  I'm in the same boat as you.  I've been unexplained for about 3 years, which I find very frustrating.  I'm just starting to down regulate for Ovulation Induction Injections which is basically the same treatment as IUI but without the basting.  To make matters worse AF is due on Sunday which is my 37th birthday, which is a very depressing thought as next week I'm gonna be a whole year older and feel that time is slipping away for me.  However, I've also tried to do some positive things like get acupuncture, reflexology and osteopathy to try and help things along naturally.  I've been doing a hypnotherapy cd to improve my positivity.  All this alternative therapy has worked in that it's helped me feel like I'm doing something positive which may make a difference.  I'm not on line all that much, but if you want to PM me to email me in private then please feel free to do so.  I'm not in Brighton I'm in Scotland, but location doesn't matter too much on line!!

I hope you start feeling better soon.  Try not to worry about IUI, after all it could be the treatment that works for you.  Take care

Txx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Nicola

I'm sorry you're feeling so down.  Unexplained infertility is hard to deal with because you don't know what the problem is so you can't focus on solutions.  Having said that it can mean that fertility treatment has a good chance of working for you.

I'm not anywhere near where you live but have a look on the county pages to find local people going through the same thing.  You've certainly found the right website.  Come over to the IUI pages for loads of support and a giggle - the IUI Girls are fab and you'll be very welcome.

Lots of love and good luck with your treatment

VIL
xxx


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Nicky 

I am also "unexplained" and have now been trying for 4 years. It is SO frustrating and I can relate to how you are feeling.

I finally got pregnant on my 2nd IVF with immune treatment but had a miscarriage, and am now awaiting yet further investigations following this. 

Hopefully you will not have to wait too much longer until you have your first IUI. I started to feel a bit better about things once I got into the system.  The main advice I can offer  is keep asking questions and find a doctor who is prepared to listen, think outside the box and keep looking for answers if at first you don't succeed. That said alot of women with unexplained infertility get lucky straight away with IUI or IVF and hopefully this will apply to you.
I don't live in Brighton but am happy to chat through this website /PM

Good luck to you all!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*Hello Nicola *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki one of the chat moderators on here 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment*

*Here are a couple of links which will be of help/interest to you*

*ENGLAND LOCATIONS BOARD-Find your clinic/area here*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

*IUI BOARD
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

*UNEXPLAINED BOARD
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

*GIRL/BOY TALK (fun area)*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS 8.30-9.30pm where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF ​
as Vicki has said feel free to join us on the un x thread (link below) we are a small group at the moment but all the girls are lovely and all at differnt stages of treatment and a couple of us have babies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52911.0

pam xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Nichola

I know how frustrating having unexplained IF can be.

My road was a very long one with two DH's, all varietys of treatment , and finally got my BFP with donor egg ivf, immune treatnment, osteopathy, reflexology and accupunture.

I ope your road isnt as long as mine and you have sucess very soon

Chris


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it really helps doesn't it, to knw others like you are out there. I'm so glad I found you all!  I'll get the knack of all the bits and bosb on the site soon too!  
If I knew how to send you all thank you bubbles, I would!!!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Nichola

On the left hand side under the bit that says bubbles on other peoples posts. it says click to blow, click that once for each bubble you want to blow.

Chris


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Nicola and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Nicola 

Welome to FF hun xxx

I think i saw you in chat this morning   So hello again    FF is fab place and you'll find plenty of people who are in a similar position and so plenty of support too.  I always think that being unexplained is very difficult, before my DH was diagnosed with cancer and our infertility became Male factor due to his sperm count we were unexplained and it was very frustrating! Have a look at some of the links Vicki left for you, and then start posting!!  FF is wonderful and so supportive.  Good luck for your IUI and i hope you get your dates sorted soon hun xxx

Bekie


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Becki, yes unexplained is frustrating, theres no doubt, but wow, you've got so much more going on for you, hows things with you?


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm good thank you, dealing with moving on from tx and making sure DH is recovering!  Plus now we have a puppy (my furbaby  ) and are moving too   Very busy lol  but happy enough  

Where are you having your IUI?  Did yu manage to find the IUI and Brighton boards ok?  

Am about a lot   lol so if you want anything just pm me

Bekie


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes thanks, I've joined loads of boards, I hope (v new to all this, don't think I've ever used something like this, its great!).
Wow, so much on, make sure yuo do 'self-care' too. Just been doing a bit of that myself, some pottering in the garden. 
Just waiting on our letter to call us in now, any day, that will help move me on I think...


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Nicola

Welcome to Fertility Friends!

Lucky you living in Brighton, love that place sooo much!

You are right about FF it is such a help, I've been posting on here a couple of months now and it has really helped.  So addictive!

I too am waiting to start IUI, can't wait to get going.

Good luck with you tx, take care.

Louj x


----------

